# width?



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

How wide is a stock razor?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

rzr = 50 inches
rzr s = 60 inches


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

w0rd


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

That was a quick conversation!!!


----------

